# Male guppy made a bubblenest?!?!



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I walked over to my male guppy's 5g and I saw 2 bubblenests! How did he do that?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Does he have a filter in there? If so, its probably what made it. Only Anabantids(Gourami,Betta) make bubble nest, it isn't characteristic of other species. Antabantids only use it for breeding, and since guppies are livebearers, it really wouldn't make sense for them to make one.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, no non-labyrinth fish can make them, as far as I am aware. They don't have the right respiratory structure. (This could be incorrect, though).


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I realized, I had the water too low and the filter was doing it. lol [email protected]


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Will never happen


----------

